# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 91 - 95



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, op. 58*
*Conductor:* Ludwig
*Soloist:* Gilels
*Orchestra:* Philharmonia Orchestra
(1957)










*92. Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935*
*Piano:* Lupu
(1982)










*93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16*
*Conductor:* Karajan
*Soloist:* Zimerman
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
(1981)










*94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV 1041*
*Conductor:* Fischer 
*Soloist:* Oistrakh 
*Orchestra:* Vienna Symphony Orchestra	
(1962)










*95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)*
*Conductor:* Walter
*Soloist:* Ferrier
*Orchestra:* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
(1949)


----------

